# amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.



## JJ Walker (13. August 2012)

*amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

Hi. Ich hab seit kurzem einen neuen pc mit einem fx 8120 zambezi.
Mein problem er wir viel zu heiß. Hab einen Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B als lufter drauf der verdegt mit leider einen slot vom arbeitsspeicher was ich auch nicht so gut finde. Dringender ist allerdings das problem der überhitzung. Der lüfter läuft auf vollast. Und trotzdem bei bf3 nach 5-10 min 60- 75 grad. Da hab ich dan aber lieber aufgehört bf3 zu zocken. Wlp wurde bereits entfernt und nochmal neu aufgebracht. Im normalbetrieb habe ich 40 -45 °C . Was kann ich da machen? 

Danke für Hilfe. 
Mainboard ist ein Asus M5A97 Pro.


----------



## beren2707 (13. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

Der Shuriken ist auch eher für HTPC und entsprechend kühlere CPUs gedacht, mit seinen 350g kommt der beim Bulldozer natürlich an seine Grenzen. Wenn du es kühl und leise willst, würde ich zum Macho (Vorsicht: für die Montage ist ein langer magnetischer Kreutzschlitz vonnöten) greifen; alternativ einer der ETS-T40.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

Hallo,
Lese mal mit CPUz die Spannung aus, die unter Last anliegt.
Wie siehts mit deinem Airflow, also Luft Zu- und Abfuhr in deinem Rechner aus und welches Gehäuse nutzt du?
Vielleicht wäre auch nen Bild von deinen Rechner mit geöffneter Seitenwand hilfreich


----------



## JJ Walker (13. August 2012)

Ok kommt nach der arbeit.

Htpc?


----------



## GxGamer (13. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

Home Theather Personal Computer.
Für so eine CPU solltest du schon eine etwas stärkere Kühlung verwenden.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

also eine 125W TDP  CPU ist für den kleinen Shuriken auch schon ne mächtige Herausforderung, besonders im BF3-Betrieb   Der Kühler  kann in der neuesten Version zwar auch 125W-Cpus kühlen,  aber empfehlen würde ich ihn nur bis 95W.  Darüber hinaus solltest du vielleicht zu etwas mit einem ernsthaften Kühler greifen 

Die Standardempfehlung hier im Forum ist der Thermalright HR-02 Macho.  Der würde auch spielend leicht mit deinem Bulldozer klar kommen


----------



## JJ Walker (13. August 2012)

Muss mal abmessen. Da ich wenns möglich ist keinen slot fürn arbeitsspeicher blockiert wird.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (13. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

Prolimatech Genesis ist sehr gut für´n Bulli geeignet. Hervorragende Kühlleistung, nur etwas groß aber er nimmt keinen Ram Slot weg


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

die meisten kühler sind so gebaut, dass sie den ram nicht behindern


----------



## JJ Walker (13. August 2012)

Hier ein bild vom Innenleben. Wie gewünscht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

das sieht doch vom platz her recht üppig aus!  da solltest du die meisten kühler problemlos unterbringen können.


----------



## csms (13. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

HI
Ist dein Tower ein Fractal Define?


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*



csms schrieb:


> HI
> Ist dein Tower ein Fractal Define?


 

sieht wohl so aus, oder?


----------



## 7egacy (13. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*



beren2707 schrieb:


> ...Wenn du es kühl und leise willst, würde ich zum Macho (Vorsicht: für die Montage ist ein langer magnetischer Kreutzschlitz vonnöten) greifen...


Stimmt nicht ganz, es liegt ein abgewinkelter Maulschlüssel bei mit dem es sich auch ohne einen Schraubendreher mit Überlänge bewerkstelligen lässt.


----------



## RainbowCrash (13. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

Soweit ich das ganze sehe ist der Airflow für nen Top-Blow sowieso nicht Ideal, die beiden Gehäuselüfter saugen ja eigentlich genau die Luft weg die der Shuriken nach unten blasen sollte


----------



## ULKi22 (13. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

Naja, die Temps sind wenig überraschend mit den kleien Kühler, die Bulldozer sind nämlich ziemlich Hitzköpfe.
Ich hab auch einen 8120, gekühlt wird er von einem Alpenföhn Nordwand mit 2 Lüftern.
Die Temps weiß ich jetzt nicht so genau aber unter Prime95 lagen sie ca. zwischen 50-55°C.

Hol dir also definiiv einen neuen Kühler, der Big Shuriken ist einfach überfordert mit soviel Abwärme.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

@rainbow-crash:

das gehäuse ist für einen großen top-blow nicht geeignet, beim  sehr kleinen big shuriken geht das allerdings strömungstechnisch. dafür hat er aber halt zu wenig kühlleistung ...


----------



## SebS (13. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

Du könntest auch den Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extrem nehmen, dann hast du NIE wieder Sorgen bezüglich zu schlechter Kühlleistung


----------



## JJ Walker (13. August 2012)

Gehäuse ist ein fractal design core 3000
Allsobwelcher der lüfter wäre preisleistung dan am geeignetsten? 
Danke schonmal an alle die sich damit befasst haben. U. Evtl. noch werden.


----------



## Takei Naodar (14. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der sich fragt wie die Temperaturen bei Prime 95 aussehen? 

@TE
Ich würde dir den Kühler hier empfehlen... is etwas wuchtig is aber P/L technisch top

HR-02 Macho


----------



## csms (14. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

@ Stryke 7:Fractal war klar.
Nur die genaue Bezeichnung kann ich leider nicht raten.Mir ging es um die Breite des Towers.
Da müsste der Macho reinpassen.
MfG


----------



## JJ Walker (14. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

Hi. Da am anfang ja schon geäusert wurde ich soll die spanung ma auslese mit cpuz. Hat sich grad was interesantes gezeigt. ich hab den pc hochgefahren. war kurz auf youtube. und hab dan ne meldung bekommen ich hab n spannungs + von 1.979... . Dan habe ich cpuz gestartet und hatte eine von 1.4... . Jetzt im moment ist sie so bei 0.850-1200 was ich jetzt ziemlich komisch finde das die so schwankt.
Unter last wollte ich noch nicht testen. da ich erst einen neuen lufkühler einebauen wollte. habe auch schon zwei dies evtl. werden. z.B. Noctua NH-D14 AMD und Intel S775, 1366, 1156, 1155, AM2(+), AM3
oder der Macho


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

also 1,9V wären etwas viel   mit dem wert wurde der aktuelle weltrekord aufgestellt, aber normalerweise schmiert eine cpu bei ca. 1,5V ab. 

0,85V wäre echt wenig, normalerweise wird sie da instabil?    ein normaler wert wäre vermutlich 1,1 - 1,3V.


----------



## JJ Walker (14. August 2012)

evtl. auch derhier. Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3/AM3+ (AMD) » XILENCE » Xilence M806 XQ Series CPU-Kühler - 2x 92mm

ok. könnte dies eine erkärung sein das mir der bildschirm ständig einfriert? hab ständig probleme das wenn ich von chip.de was runterladen will oder 2- 3 kleine programme bsp. steam offen habe und was mache nur noch ladezeichen(sanduhr gibts nich mehr) kommt und nach 5- 15 min erst wieder was geht.???


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

der xilence wäre möglicherweise auch nicht schlecht, aber da würde ich dann lieber zum scythe katana 4 greifen.


offensichtlich hast du ein ernstes problem mit der stromversorgung. entweder liest die falsch aus, oder sie gibt tatsächlich völlig falsche werte ab. wobei bei 1,9V längst dein prozessor schrott wäre, bei normalen temperaturen überlebt der das vermutlich keine sekunde lang. (rekorde mit solchen spannungen werden bei ca. -185°C mit flüssiger stickstoff-kühlung aufgestellt. bei diesen temperaturen halten die leiterbahnen höhere spannungen aus und es gibt weniger elektromigration)


----------



## froschline (14. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

Mein Tipp


Von den Türmen weg, hin zur kompletten Wasser Kühlung H60 – 100 von Corsair.


----------



## JJ Walker (14. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

ok. ich versuch jetzt im ersten schritt mit der überhitzung fertig zu werden. da es ja ziemlich viel auswahl auf dem markt gibt werd ich einfach schauen was preisleistungstechnisch für mich sinn macht.
Und falls ich dan noch spannungssschwankungen haben sollte werd ich mich darum kümmern dan aber wohl in einem neun eintrag.
Allso danke an Alle  die mir geholfen haben.


----------



## Chinaquads (14. August 2012)

froschline schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tipp
> 
> Von den Türmen weg, hin zur kompletten Wasser Kühlung H60 – 100 von Corsair.



Die kompaktwaküs von corsair kühlen zwar sehr gut,die pumpe macht aber öfters Probleme,mein h80 ist in der dritten rma... Macho drauf und kühl ists.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*

ich denke, ein guter lukü für 30-40 €  ist vermutlich deutlich günstiger, möglicherweise weniger fehleranfällig und reicht genauso ...  bis ein macho nicht mehr hinterherkommt, muss man schon nen volt-mod vornehmen


----------



## RainbowCrash (14. August 2012)

*AW: amd fx 8120 wird zu heiß.*



froschline schrieb:


> Mein Tipp
> 
> 
> Von den Türmen weg, hin zur kompletten Wasser Kühlung H60 – 100 von Corsair.


 Kann ich nicht zustimmen, obwohl ich ne H70 rumliegen habe  N guter Tower ist da dennoch um n paar Grad besser und falls mal das Board o.ä. raus muss ist auch der Ausbau viel angenehmer


----------

